# Help With Identification



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a small engraved pocket watch and the info I have is maker JN London 1862. At least that is what the hallmarks seem to say. CAn anyone help further?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

JN is not clear, it could be:

James Neale, Case maker, Ryley Street & Hill Street, Coventry

or

Jules Nordmann, Case maker (no address, probably London?)

Andreas


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks,

I'll post some pics when I get a chance, that will probably help


----------

